# Please Help I Have a Male Rabbit Extremely Skinny



## awarner (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a male rabbit, unknown breed, that when placed with his mate became extremely skinny suddenly. He is eating, pellet and fresh hay, and drinking well but doesn't seem to gain any weight. We separated them again and still no result. I am wondering if this is somewhat normal around breeding season or if this is truly dangerous.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 12, 2011)

When you say he is extremely skinny, do you mean boney or he just lost weight?  

I've seen obese or overweight rabbits that could use to shed a few ounces or even a pound.  That kind of weight loss might not be so bad.

Can you easily feel his spine?  Rib cage?  That would be a serious issue.

If he's eating, you know he's drinking.  My first thought would be worms.  Since treating him for this will not hurt him, I'd give it a go right away.  

Treat with Ivermectin 1% injectible solution 1/10 cc per lb.  It's easy - for a 2.5 lb rabbit, you fill a 1 cc syringe to between the .20 mark and the .30 mark or for an 8 lb rabbit, you fill a 1cc syringe to the .80 mark.  You an inject it subQ (under skin) but I give it orally and it works fine.  Treat all your rabbits once and then repeat 10 - 14 days later to complete the treatment, stopping the life cycle of the parasites.  

Also, treat with Piperzine (name brand: Wazine).  It is administered to the water by drops.  Read the instructions on the bottle for the amount needed.  Rabbits aren't listed but dogs are.  Go by those instructions.  I tend to give the rabbit only as much water as I know they'll drink up in 24 hours.  That way I know they've taken all the medicine.  As the Ivermectin, treat all your rabbits and repeat 10 - 14 days later to complete the treatment, stopping the life cycle of the parasites.

Treat with both meds.  They kill different parasites.  You want to cover all bases.  I keep these meds along with Pen-G, needles, syringes, and Oxbow Critical Care in my rabbit first aid kit.  Since my rabbits play on the grass, eat hay, and attend rabbit shows on a regular basis, I treat for parasites 3 times per year.

A day or two after doses, give Dannon fruit flavored yogurt to increase good baterica in his gut.  Also, begin to give small pieces of sweet potato.  

All these things should work well together to get some meat on this boy.


----------



## awarner (Jan 12, 2011)

I appreciate all your advice and will start the treatment right away. You can feel his ribs and spine so I understand the severity now. 

I have equine ivermectin on hand which I'm gonna give him a little bit of the paste, like pea size, since the increments are 250lbs each.

Where would I find the Wazine for him? Regarding the sweet potato, should it be raw or cooked?


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh, yeah, I've given Ivermectin horse paste before.  Apple flavor - the bunnies loved it.  

Buy the Piperzine at the same place you got the horse paste.  Any feed store should have it.  Off brands are cheaper.  Just ask for Piperzine and the clerk should be able to tell you if they have it or not.

Raw sweet potato.  Start off slow so as to not upset his digestive tract but make sure the piece is big enough that it does not fall through the cage wires.  For my 3 lb rabbits, I usually don't give more than a 1/2 - 1 inch disk of it depending on diameter.  I like to put it on critter kabobs to make a game of eating it for the rabbits.  Plus, it keeps it up off the floor and clean.  

'Nother thought.  Inspect the feed.  Make sure it's not old, dusty/moldy, grey or yellowish, or wet.  Though you said your doe was not effected, it pays to check the simple things.


----------



## awarner (Jan 13, 2011)

Alright so I was unable to locate Piperzine anywhere, even Wazine. But on the other hand I found Sulfa-med which is a poultry antibiotic/ anti-parasitic that goes in their water that my vet, who employs a breeder , suggested. 

So at this point I'm doing the Ivermectin, yogurt, sweet potato and crimped oats. When, and if of course, I get any positive result I will let you know. Thank you again for everything.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice.  It's reassuring to know you have a good rabbit vet when you need one.    Best wishes.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 30, 2011)

Has your guy shown any improvement?


----------



## awarner (Jan 30, 2011)

Unfortunately he passed shortly after treatment but the ideas you gave us have helped with other less serious cases, thank you


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that.    However, I'm glad your others have benefited.  Best wishes.


----------

